# Questionnaire answers. Guess my type. Or help me find it, idk.



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

I used this questionnaire: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html Thank you for it, Spades.

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

OCD. Hypochondria. Prozac. Female. 20. 

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/applica/15708257794/in/explore-2015-01-21 Narrow space. Uncomfortable to walk. But I like it. I like cities, and restaurants, and stores, and architecture and shit.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

"What if we die in here?! Holy shit. There could be murderers here. There could be rapists. What if we get raped? What if someone suggests some of us go looking for help and others wait? I bet I'll be the first one to die. I can't be alone and unprotected. Don't. Leave. Me. Alone. I gotta call mom." I try not to demonstrate fear in order not to seem like a big baby. Then I actually try to calm myself (internally).

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I feel nervous about the idea of going to a *party*. I don't party. I'm probably tired but say yes anyway. I'll stop being tired when I get there. If I'm bored, I can always do something on my phone. I probably have a book with me just in case. I have some of my favorite shows on my tablet. I don't like shitting on people's dreams, so I go. But I hope to God they actually don't drink, and if they do, I get a cab to go back home.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Thinking they're stupid. Anger. Then I think, "Oh, well, whatever. People will always have different opinions." Maybe I calmly say I disagree. Maybe I don't say anything. A car is not a place to have arguments. The driver needs to be calm and focus on driving. What if we crash?

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

Probably nothing. Complain to myself or to a friend. There's not much I can do anyway. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

Honesty. And that means not playing mind games. Because that's fucking exhausting and wastes everyone's time. I can't be around people who don't find the same to be true. 

Respecting individuality. Let people be themselves. Because being your own person is more important than trying to comform to societal expectations. And because who cares? 

I have some other basic values like, "Don't be a prejudiced piece of shit." If you say something racist, sexist or homophobic I probably don't wanna be around you 'cause you're a mess. I mean, I defend your right to say all those things, but we can't be friends.

I don't have that many values, but they can change at any time. Because I'm always thinking, rethinking and changing. Change is inevitable and it's good.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*

I think a lot. I'm concerned with abstract things more than most people. I'm not really connected to the real world the way most people are. I like talking about ideas too much. Others don't seem to like that as much. And I also tend to be quiet/not like noise and crowds and shit, but that's not so uncommon in my experience. 

*b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

I'd stop being lazy and become an active person. I'd use all the time that I have to do the things I wanna do. I'd be more persistent and determined. And I'd become less... negative, less worried, less obsessive. Maybe even less sad.


*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I don't know. How do you know if you have hunches? I mean, I have ideas. I get certain impressions. And I treat all of them with doubt. "Maybe." Though sometimes, when an idea makes a lot of sense, I treat it with a sort of almost-certainty. "Probably."

*9. a) What activities energize you most? *

Listening to music. Playing music. Walking. Reading. Learning. Sleeping. Watching TV series. A nice, long car ride (with music). Using an eliptical trainer (with music). Intimate social interactions. (By intimate I don't mean romantic, I just mean... close.) 

*b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

Watching movies (too fucking long and slow). Pointless, loud social interactions ('cause what's the point????). 

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

I repress sitting/standing comfortably. I repress smiles and laughs (shyness, pff). I repress jokey behavior when I don't think it's appropriate. I repress expressing my thoughts 'cause I don't think anyone cares. I repress anger and embarrassment when I feel it. Feelings. And when I think someone is attractive, I repress it as well.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

The anxiety part is going to muddle your result a lot. So far could be ExFJ, IxFJ and possibly ENTP? I wasn't going out of my house much at your age if at all. I think you have a lot Fe, though. Try checking yourself as a child before you got any of this.


----------



## Rebel Sheep (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm going with IXFJ, I think you're an introvert with Fe.

I'm leaning towards ISFJ because you seem to have inferior Ne although this could be part of your anxiety.
Either case I would definitely look into the INFJ and ISFJ personality type.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> The anxiety part is going to muddle your result a lot. So far could be ExFJ, IxFJ and possibly ENTP? I wasn't going out of my house much at your age if at all. I think you have a lot Fe, though. Try checking yourself as a child before you got any of this.





Avalnoah said:


> I'm going with IXFJ, I think you're an introvert with Fe.
> 
> I'm leaning towards ISFJ because you seem to have inferior Ne although this could be part of your anxiety.
> Either case I would definitely look into the INFJ and ISFJ personality type.


Out of curiosity, what makes you think I'm a J?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Your questionnaire looks like you have strong Fe (extroverted feeling function) thus no bottom Fe. Fe in second or first position is ExFJ and IxFJ. Fe in 3rd (still strong) are ExTPs.


----------



## Rebel Sheep (Jan 19, 2015)

You're not supposed to be typing with letter but with functions instead. People with Fe as one of their stronger functions are FJ.
You need to understand that the J and P is not about organization but how you think and react.

Judgers perceive introvertedly and then make judgments extrovertebly while Perceivers perceive extrovertebly and make judgements introvertedly. 

For example:

An ISFJ will prefer to use Si to perceive the world (they understand the world often through past experiences and events) and judge outwardly with Fe (Making decisions based of the emotional climate and values, often have an appearance of being warm and friendly)

An ISFP will prefer to use Se to perceive the world (they understand the world through outside sense experiences, they frequently enjoy new physical experiences) and judge inwardly with Fi (Making decisions off personal value systems)

Just because you feel you're more messy than clean doesn't make you a P . It's more about how you think and perceive the world. Getting a deeper understanding of the functions and how they stack will definitely help you find your type.


----------



## keziarhh (Nov 18, 2014)

I think you are an INXP. You definitely see a lot of possibilities and you quickly bored with things that don't stimulate something in you.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Your questionnaire looks like you have strong Fe (extroverted feeling function) thus no bottom Fe. Fe in second or first position is ExFJ and IxFJ. Fe in 3rd (still strong) are ExTPs.


Huh! I've always thought of myself as more of a Fi person.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

Avalnoah said:


> You're not supposed to be typing with letter but with functions instead. People with Fe as one of their stronger functions are FJ.
> You need to understand that the J and P is not about organization but how you think and react.
> 
> Judgers perceive introvertedly and then make judgments extrovertebly while Perceivers perceive extrovertebly and make judgements introvertedly.
> ...


To be honest, I think the ISFP description fits me best. But how do you know you are accurately judging yourself? That's the tricky part. And the fact that I don't always think/do things the same way.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

keziarhh said:


> I think you are an INXP. You definitely see a lot of possibilities and you quickly bored with things that don't stimulate something in you.


Of all the personality tests I've done, INFP and INTP were the most frequent results. I think one time I got something else, like INFJ. 

But I haven't really been able to figure out my type through these tests, so I decided to answer a questionnaire and let others give their input.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

I answered another questionnaire to give you more information. (This one: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/42375-whats-my-type-form.html Thanks, Herp.)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

Thinking/Feeling. I think I use both a lot. Intuiting/Sensing. I am very abstract person but care a lot about some real-life things, like money, aesthetics and architecture.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Security. I want to be safe. I want to have health and enough money to live comfortably. Everything else is fixable. 
Fulfillment. I want to find what it is that will give me fulfillment. I have no idea what it could be, honestly. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

I was in love and it was beautiful. We were friends for eight months before dating, and I think those first eight months might've been even more beautiful than the romantic relationship itself, because of the process of discovering our feelings. It happened only once. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

Being socially awkward. I'm a strange person. I don't relate to others easily or very well. There is also this sense that I'm deeply and fundamentally flawed in a way.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

I tend to go with what feels right. There is a bit of logic behind it, though ("following my heart will probably cause long-term happiness and I'd rather be happy than bitter and sad"). I do, however, consider all the possibilities and outcomes before coming to that decision. If it affects someone else (like my family), I think about them too, but I think first and foremost about myself, because in my internal world, I matter most.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

Yes. I'm quite controlling. In fact, I don't work well in groups. I tend to thing big-picture and figure out the details later. The details are kind of a bore to me. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

I can't think of one specific time, but the times I have the most fun always involve laughing. Comedy is life to me. I like being around funny people. I like watching comedy on TV. 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Depends on the subject, I guess. My instict is to theorize, though. Reading and listening is great, too. Visual cues often distract me, unless there is an actual point for the demonstration (like a guitar chord). I don't take a hands-on approach often enough to know how I would react to it. Let's just say, if you're teaching me about psychology, I'd rather you speak than show me a video, because I would learn faster if you spoke. If I'm learning how to play guitar (which I have), I'd rather be hands-on than theorize (which is what happened).

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Very little. Very disorganized. I wish I was organized. I'd kill to be one of those Monica Geller type people. My life would probably be easier.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

I do both. I always find it best to do both. And I weigh those two pieces of information (whether it makes sense/whether there is something that supports it) to decide if I find it valid. And I generally end up with, "Yeah, maybe. Let's wait and see." 

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Being myself/following what I believe. But I also need to know the people I love are doing fine, whatever "fine" means to them (being themselves or belonging to a group). I'm unhappy if they are. I care about few people, though.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

Think before speaking, always. Definitely one-on-one. I find group reunions stressful/don't like paying attention to more than one person at a time. Three people (counting me) can be fine, but more than that is annoying. It also depends on how the group communicates. If everyone listens to one another and everyone who wants to speak gets to speak, it's fine. I don't like when group interactions become loud and people talk over one another. Not because it's unfair (although it is), but because it's just. not. fun. However, if I can avoid group interactions, I do.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I like to know where I'm jumping before leaping. Literally and figuratively (ha). Yes and no. Action often means more than words because, well, words can be lies! But so can actions, so you never know. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

Depends on how fun their plans sound. Ideally, I watch the show first and go out later. If what they have in mind sounds fun and can't wait, I go out and watch the show later (technology has come a long way, after all). If it doesn't sound fun at all, I just don't go and watch my favorite show (and many others).

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

Irritated. I treat people badly. Not, you know, horribly or anything. I just lose my patience to deal with others, so I avoid contact with them as much as I can.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

Being too loud, too mean or too "funny". Being up on their high horse thinking they own the world. Being a lying, dishonest piece of shit. Wanting to control others. Manipulating others. Being close-minded. Needing too much external approval (whether that means becoming a doctor when you don't want to or getting the new iPhone when you can't afford it).

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Many things, yes. But right now I'm just thinking of architecture, psychology and obviously TV series. And I like talking about ideas, theories and concepts in general.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*

Organization. How to treat people. Thoughtfulness. The way I dress (despite the fact that aesthetics matters to me).

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?*

They perceive me as apathetic. It's wrong because I do care about some things, but don't show it anyway. They would probably never say I'm outgoing. And they would never say I'm thoughtful, which I CAN be, I swear.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Going on car rides, listening to music, playing music, watching TV series (comedy and drama, please), eating a lot, learning some new things, dancing... maybe cooking, too.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Have you considered ISTJ?


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> Have you considered ISTJ?


Not really. What makes you think of ISTJ?


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Firstly, I do think you're an Fi user, but I don't think it's in a dominant position. Assuming you're an introvert, that leaves INTJ and ISTJ. I'm leaning towards ISTJ because you seem to have a pretty big Si focus. Your mentions of wanting security, romanticizing the past, deeply valuing honesty, and repressing "inappropriate" behavior all come off as quite Si to me. You also appear to have high Te just by looking at the way you write. You have a very blunt, no-nonsense tone to your writing which is very Te. Examples of this are 4 and 6 in your first questionnaire. Also, being "controlling" is quite often indicative of Te. 

With that said, if you truly are ISTJ, your Ne seems pretty developed as you say you're comfortable with change.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> Firstly, I do think you're an Fi user, but I don't think it's in a dominant position. Assuming you're an introvert, that leaves INTJ and ISTJ. I'm leaning towards ISTJ because you seem to have a pretty big Si focus. Your mentions of wanting security, romanticizing the past, deeply valuing honesty, and repressing "inappropriate" behavior all come off as quite Si to me. You also appear to have high Te just by looking at the way you write. You have a very blunt, no-nonsense tone to your writing which is very Te. Examples of this are 4 and 6 in your first questionnaire. Also, being "controlling" is quite often indicative of Te.
> 
> With that said, if you truly are ISTJ, your Ne seems pretty developed as you say you're comfortable with change.


I think this is on the right track, though I think ESTJ is possible.

Neither of your sets of answers speak Fe to me, nor is intuition apparent. You have a taste for the abstract, but it doesn't reflect in your answers; hinting that it's a disconnected, non-central aspect. I agree that there is a great level of Si here.

You're not a stereotypical extravert, but most ESTJs are not anyway. I am not sure between ESTJ or ISTJ; I could easily accept either.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Oww, yes this questionnaire is clearer and I'd agree on ISTJ. Actually, now that I've reread first one I seriously don't get how did I thought high Fe. O___O Probably attributed Fi qualities to anxiety?? 

Good job me. :crazy:


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> Firstly, I do think you're an Fi user, but I don't think it's in a dominant position. Assuming you're an introvert, that leaves INTJ and ISTJ. I'm leaning towards ISTJ because you seem to have a pretty big Si focus. Your mentions of wanting security, romanticizing the past, deeply valuing honesty, and repressing "inappropriate" behavior all come off as quite Si to me. You also appear to have high Te just by looking at the way you write. You have a very blunt, no-nonsense tone to your writing which is very Te. Examples of this are 4 and 6 in your first questionnaire. Also, being "controlling" is quite often indicative of Te.
> 
> With that said, if you truly are ISTJ, your Ne seems pretty developed as you say you're comfortable with change.


To be honest, my yearning for security stems from anxiety more than anything. Had I been asked that question five years ago, just before my anxiety kicked in really bad, I probably would've given a different answer. Especially in regard to health (hypochondria made me really obsessed with that). I also attribute repressing "inappropriate" behavior to anxiety and shyness.

You mentioned my style of writing. While what you mention is true, I have also been told I ramble a lot. That's because I'm a mood-driven person. My style of writing changes quite frequently.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> I think this is on the right track, though I think ESTJ is possible.
> 
> Neither of your sets of answers speak Fe to me, nor is intuition apparent. You have a taste for the abstract, but it doesn't reflect in your answers; hinting that it's a disconnected, non-central aspect. I agree that there is a great level of Si here.
> 
> You're not a stereotypical extravert, but most ESTJs are not anyway. I am not sure between ESTJ or ISTJ; I could easily accept either.





Greyhart said:


> Oww, yes this questionnaire is clearer and I'd agree on ISTJ. Actually, now that I've reread first one I seriously don't get how did I thought high Fe. O___O Probably attributed Fi qualities to anxiety??
> 
> Good job me. :crazy:


I don't know what type I am, but I can surely tell you I'm not an STJ. The description doesn't fit me at all.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

I just answered cognitive function tests from three different sources. Here are the results:

extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28.1)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) ****************** (18.7)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ******************************************** (44.1)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ****************************** (30.8)
good use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ****************** (18.7)
limited use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ****************************************** (42.1)
excellent use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) *********** (11.8)
unused
introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************************* (45.1)
excellent use


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ni - Ti - Ne - Fi - Te - Si - Se - Fe


Te (Extroverted Thinking) (15%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods

Ti (Introverted Thinking) (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational

Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli

Ni (Introverted Intuition) (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity

Se (Extroverted Sensing) (10%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment

Si (Introverted Sensing) (40%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments

Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (25%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups

Fi (Introverted Feeling) (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment

-

Should I answer a cognitive functions questionnaire?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Holy shit those results. X_X Do you answer how you *think* _before_ applying any anxieties or restrictions onto yourself?



L. W. said:


> I don't know what type I am, but I can surely tell you I'm not an STJ. The description doesn't fit me at all.


What kind of descriptions are you reading, though? Try this. Socionics might not be popular on eng internets but even my friends, who are _completely_ not into MBTI and such, have easy/easier times identifying themselves in socionics descriptions. Plus type descriptions of >this< kind are written for/from healthy people with some type-average enneagram. Because of the kind of environment I grew up in I can come off as Fi or FJ.

Alternatively, this site is pretty understandable too.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> You are probably confusing combination of some processes for another. Maybe Fi-Te for Fi-Ti? I used to confuse Ne-Ti process for Ni and thought that I am Fi because I am conflict-avoidant.


But is it possible, according to Jung, to have strong Fi-Te? I have read descriptions for both Ti and Te, and I think Ti fits me best.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

L. W. said:


> But is it possible, according to Jung, to have strong Fi-Ti?


Them working _at the same time_ doesn't work.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Let's try it like this.

Te vs Ti

You've read something in a _highly_ acclaimed book. Would you accept it as a fact or will you first take it apart and see how it fits into the system before considering it as true?

And if you chose later check this.

I'd actually love for people to identify me as ENFP or some Fi-Te.  FPs are cool.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Let's try it like this.
> 
> Te vs Ti
> 
> ...


I think in the past I would've accepted it as true. Now I am far more careful with what I believe. I need evidence.


----------



## L. W. (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm more subjective than objective, though. Objectivity is something I use _also_, but I use subjectivity more.


----------

